# Pedigree help - registration acronyms?



## duenorth (Apr 25, 2003)

Just for fun, I've been looking at Dasko's pedigree and trying to figure out which dogs are Czech, West German, Belgian lines, etc.? There are different acronyms with the registration numbers, such as SZ, SKSP, LOSH, CKS, etc. 

Just curious if anyone knows what these acronyms represent and if they'll give me any insight into which lines these different dogs are? I know some are Czech and West German, but I think there's some others in there too?









Here's the link to his pedigree:

Dasko's pedigree


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Cheryl it's rather like AKC - these are the specific organizations in each country where you would register your dog/litter.......SZ is West German registry LOSH is Belgian SKSP is (I believe) Slovakian, anything with CK etc is either old Czechoslovakia or new Czech Republic, DDR ( some generations back) is East German. I don't see anything else.....DDR of course no longer exists, so all dogs in Germany now have the prefix SZ on their pedigrees...

You can go back in time on the pedigree database website to trace your dogs lineage back in time.....www.pedigreedatabase.com

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## duenorth (Apr 25, 2003)

This is very helpful. Thanks!







Looks like Dasko is a mixed bag of different lines.

I assume you can't depend on the registry to determine if a particular dog is West German, Czech, DDR, etc. For example, Iro z Pohraniční stráže has a WGR registration but I believe he's a Czech dog, but also has a number of DDR dogs behind him? It's like a giant puzzle!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Zidane was born in Belgium, as was his sire - his mother was born in Belgium, out of 2 German registered dogs....

Isis is from Colin Malemi - a very nice Czech dog....liked him alot! Isis' dam is Czech with the third generation having Rosko Antverpa, another Belgian born dog...

Basically - all the European kennels cross borders now and then! It is closer to go to Belgium from Germany than from New York to Florida!

Lee


----------



## duenorth (Apr 25, 2003)

Thanks Lee! It's really interesting to learn more about the dogs in Dasko's pedigree, particularly the ones further back that I'm not as familiar with. After reading the genetics and nerve threads, and the different training styles for different lines of GSDs, I thought I would look at his pedigree and see if he was bred more heavily on one line than another. Originally, I thought Czech but maybe not.

Are there Belgian lines or are these dogs primarily West German that happen to be born and registered in Belgium?


----------



## Jack Edwards (May 7, 2021)

duenorth said:


> Just for fun, I've been looking at Dasko's pedigree and trying to figure out which dogs are Czech, West German, Belgian lines, etc.? There are different acronyms with the registration numbers, such as SZ, SKSP, LOSH, CKS, etc.
> 
> Just curious if anyone knows what these acronyms represent and if they'll give me any insight into which lines these different dogs are? I know some are Czech and West German, but I think there's some others in there too?
> 
> ...


Yes there's Belgium lines. Belgium German Shepherds are useually taller dogs, a lot of them are also black.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

duenorth said:


> This is very helpful. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALL the Czech dogs have DDR lines behind them somewhere. That's how the country started its own lines. The DDR dogs were primarily used for border patrol, and that's exactly what the Czech government trained these dogs for. The Pohranicni Straze kennel was the Czech border patrol.






z Pohranicni stráze and Polícia Dogs







www.cqbk9.com


----------

